# Catalpa worms / catapillar



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

I've got a Catalpa tree in the back yard. Its got lots of Catalpa worms on it...
Think these worms/catapillars are safe to feed?

-ttldnial


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those worms are used for bait so i think that they would be okay to feed to your fish.

one thing u might want to keep in mind though is the fact that they are from outside and may have pesticides or other chemicals on them.

do u spray anything on the trees?


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Yeah, they are killer bait!..

And, no, I dont spray them.

-ttldnial


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

well then in that case i would try feeding them to your fish and see how like them.

keep me posted as to how much they like


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

They like them alot! Which works out nice.
Im going to stretch out a tarp, and see how many drop on it.
Then put them in glass jars w/ sawdust. They will keep in freezer for a long, long time.

-ttldnial


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

the freezer??

i thought that u kept things like in the refridgerator. that way they wont die, but the cold temp in the fridge slows down their metabolism.


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

I found this on the web.

-------------------------
Harvesting the worm is best from April through November, with the largest hatches produced in late spring and again in late summer. A single tree may hold 200 worms. To gather the worms, place a tarp or piece of plastic under the tree and shake it until the worms fall off.

The worm can be preserved alive by placing it in cornmeal or sawdust and packing it in a glass jar and frozen indefinitely. When thawed, they become as lively as the day they were froze. This is because their metabolism slows down while eating and, therefore, freezes in its natural state. Some fishermen report that it is better to freeze them in water in lots of 25. Thawed out, they turn black and soggy, but do not seem to lose their appeal to catfish. 
--------------------------

Dont know, going to try it.

-ttldnial


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that is crazy. i would think that they would die in the freezer


----------

